# Baby goats to Brighten Your Day



## MellonFriend (Jan 19, 2022)

I had a doe give birth on Monday to quadruplets.  Hopefully a little baby goat will give you a smile.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 19, 2022)

Ummm what's your address, please? I'm organizing an SMF road trip so we can all come play with those babies.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 19, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I'm organizing an SMF road trip so we can all come play with those babies.


I'm in! Does your GPS do "Middle Earth"?


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 19, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Ummm what's your address, please? I'm organizing an SMF road trip so we can all come play with those babies.


Western NC is all the hint you get.   If you are close and know anyone who needs a baby goat, two of them are for sale.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 19, 2022)

Those babies are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 26, 2022)

Here's a treat for you.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 27, 2022)

How precious… is four typical? Seems like a lot! I love the video. If I had baby goats I would not get a single thing done, I’d just stare at them all day


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 27, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> How precious… is four typical? Seems like a lot! I love the video. If I had baby goats I would not get a single thing done, I’d just stare at them all day


Four is not unheard, especially for kinders (the breed I have), but on a whole 1-3 kids in a litter is more common.  It's even possible for does to have five, but that would be considered rare.   And yes, that's how it is; I don't get a single thing done.


----------



## maryloucb (Jan 27, 2022)

Aaaaahhhhhh! They're so cute! ❤❤❤


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 27, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Ummm what's your address, please? I'm organizing an SMF road trip so we can all come play with those babies.


Where are you going?
Babies are so cute and sweet!!


----------



## AliOop (Jan 27, 2022)

Per @MellonFriend's avatar, we would be going to Middle Earth or Metropolis.  But then she mentioned Western NC, sooo....


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 27, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Per @MellonFriend's avatar, we would be going to Middle Earth or Metropolis.  But then she mentioned Western NC, sooo....


At any point I may be in any number of these places.


----------



## melonpan (Jan 27, 2022)

They are so sweet and funny with those little tails and legs! Thanks for sharing, this really made me smile


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 27, 2022)

Oh my stepson just moved to Marion NC… maybe I can convince them to get some goats…


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 27, 2022)

Well Marion's not insanely far from me.  Feel free to PM me if are serious and your stepson's is interested.


----------



## Michelle0803 (Jan 28, 2022)

They are adorable!


----------



## Basil (Jan 28, 2022)

Those babies are adorable!  We had quads a few years ago and they were all breech! Our babies aren’t due until April this year but I’m starting to get anxious already. Your goats look really good!! Beautiful coats! I think we need a goat thread


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 28, 2022)

Basil said:


> Those babies are adorable!  We had quads a few years ago and they were all breech! Our babies aren’t due until April this year but I’m starting to get anxious already. Your goats look really good!! Beautiful coats! I think we need a goat thread


Well feel free to post pictures of your baby goats here! 

Wow all breech!  That's crazy.  Only one of these babies was breech.  The last one actually.  It was scary for a few minutes because after the first two I saw a back hoof coming out, but only one.  I reached around and found another hoof, but it was a front hoof.  So I knew two were trying to come out at the same time.  I pushed the backwards one back in and the forward baby came flying out.  Overall though it was a very fast delivery for the doe, Bella.  She recovered extraordinarily quickly.  The next day she was back to her usual self.

And thank you about the beautiful coats!  I work very hard to avoid deficiencies.  We are in a very copper, selenium and zinc deficient area so I have to really stay on top of it!


----------



## melonpan (Jan 28, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> And thank you about the beautiful coats!  I work very hard to avoid deficiencies.  We are in a very copper, selenium and zinc deficient area so I have to really stay on top of it!


I know nothing of goats so excuse me if this is a naive question, but I'm much intrigued, is this linked to their diet then?


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 28, 2022)

melonpan said:


> I know nothing of goats so excuse me if this is a naive question, but I'm much intrigued, is this linked to their diet then?


I LOVE talking about goats, so please ask anything you'd like!

Mineral deficiencies are linked to their diet because the hay and forages are going to be lacking in the minerals that are deficient in the soil.  It's also more of an issue for goats that are eating mostly hay and grass because goats are really designed to eat brush, shrubs and trees which pull up nutrients that are farther down in the soil than grasses can reach.


----------



## VikingChick (Jan 28, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> Western NC is all the hint you get.   If you are close and know anyone who needs a baby goat, two of them are for sale.  Just sayin'.


Not far from Middle Tennessee!! I wish I had a place to keep one.


----------



## melonpan (Jan 28, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> I LOVE talking about goats, so please ask anything you'd like!
> 
> Mineral deficiencies are linked to their diet because the hay and forages are going to be lacking in the minerals that are deficient in the soil.  It's also more of an issue for goats that are eating mostly hay and grass because goats are really designed to eat brush, shrubs and trees which pull up nutrients that are farther down in the soil than grasses can reach.


Thank you! It makes much sense.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 28, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> Well Marion's not insanely far from me.  Feel free to PM me if are serious and your stepson's is interested.


Thanks!


----------



## Basil (Jan 29, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> Well feel free to post pictures of your baby goats here!
> 
> Wow all breech!  That's crazy.  Only one of these babies was breech.  The last one actually.  It was scary for a few minutes because after the first two I saw a back hoof coming out, but only one.  I reached around and found another hoof, but it was a front hoof.  So I knew two were trying to come out at the same time.  I pushed the backwards one back in and the forward baby came flying out.  Overall though it was a very fast delivery for the doe, Bella.  She recovered extraordinarily quickly.  The next day she was back to her usual self.
> 
> And thank you about the beautiful coats!  I work very hard to avoid deficiencies.  We are in a very copper, selenium and zinc deficient area so I have to really stay on top of it!


Thank you!! I can picture it! I kept waiting on Lucy and finally went inside for about 30 minutes. When I came out she was standing by a hay feeder with a back leg hanging out… I walked her in the barn and ended up doing as you did. The baby came out and right after that 3 more just popped out right after each other all breech! I had called a goat friend to come over earlier and when she arrived they were all born! She asked “ what did you need ME for?” Our area is not deficient in copper , but I still end up doing the same with minerals as well. Last year I did the copper boluses the first time and they all look even better. I figured your were on top of supplements!! They look great! There’s a lady who owns a business here in Arizona called Blue Cactus Dairy goats who’s really fun to watch on YouTube if you haven’t heard of her. Have you seen the picture of the skeleton sitting on the front porch with the words over it “ she’s still talking about goats isn’t she?”
Next to  soaping, goats are right up there with I can’t stop  thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 29, 2022)

I love Blue Cactus Dairy goats!  And yes, once you get a goat owner talking there's no stopping us!

Hey, have you heard of the forum The Goat Spot?  I'm on there all the time.  We love chatting about goats and making waiting threads for our pregnant does.  They have an unbelievable wealth of knowledge and are amazingly friendly and caring.  I thought you should know about it if you ever want the company of more goat owners.  There's a pretty big soap making presence on that forum too.


----------



## Basil (Jan 30, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> I love Blue Cactus Dairy goats!  And yes, once you get a goat owner talking there's no stopping us!
> 
> Hey, have you heard of the forum The Goat Spot?  I'm on there all the time.  We love chatting about goats and making waiting threads for our pregnant does.  They have an unbelievable wealth of knowledge and are amazingly friendly and caring.  I thought you should know about it if you ever want the company of more goat owners.  There's a pretty big soap making presence on that forum too.


I actually have! I joined but it’s been awhile. I forgot my password. I’ll need to go back. I still look things up on it tho. Do you use the same name?


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 30, 2022)

Basil said:


> I actually have! I joined but it’s been awhile. I forgot my password. I’ll need to go back. I still look things up on it tho. Do you use the same name?


I do!  If you ever get back into your account or create a new one over there, give me a shout out!


----------



## MellonFriend (Feb 4, 2022)

Had three more born last night.  All girls.


----------



## stanekster (Feb 5, 2022)

We just had 4 born a few days back, followed by 3 more the next day. Our are Nigerian dwarfs… all kids are such cuties!


----------



## Momma Hoot (Feb 5, 2022)

Absolutely adorable, I love babies  ......    
thank you for sharing!


----------



## MellonFriend (Feb 5, 2022)

stanekster said:


> We just had 4 born a few days back, followed by 3 more the next day. Our are Nigerian dwarfs… all kids are such cuties!


Aww look at those cuties!   Seven kids in two days must be a bit more overwhelming than seven in two weeks!


----------



## Basil (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh my goodness they are all so cute!!!! I’m getting ready too! None due til April thank goodness as I’m recuperating from last year  And the price of alfalfa during a drought!!!


----------



## Kimimarie84 (Feb 20, 2022)

ADGA registered purebred Nubians. Triplets born 2/8/2022 and twins born 2/15/2022


----------



## MellonFriend (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh my goodness me, they are all beautiful!  Is your kidding season over now?


----------



## Kimimarie84 (Feb 21, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my goodness me, they are all beautiful!  Is your kidding season over now?


Kidding season is now over for our little farm! Five is a lot for us, especially considering I didn’t even know one of my does was pregnant. She showed no visible signs until a few days prior to her kidding, and I had a fleeting thought that maybe she was pregnant. But I didn’t know she was that close to kidding if she were, in fact, pregnant. And the morning of the kidding, she didn’t show any signs of labor. I went out to the barn for evening chores, and I couldn’t find her. I called for her, and looked around the pasture, and then I found her in the barn, with three kids standing next to her. Total shock! And then excitement! I’m only bummed that I didn’t get to witness the event.


----------



## MellonFriend (Feb 21, 2022)

Kimimarie84 said:


> Kidding season is now over for our little farm! Five is a lot for us, especially considering I didn’t even know one of my does was pregnant. She showed no visible signs until a few days prior to her kidding, and I had a fleeting thought that maybe she was pregnant. But I didn’t know she was that close to kidding if she were, in fact, pregnant. And the morning of the kidding, she didn’t show any signs of labor. I went out to the barn for evening chores, and I couldn’t find her. I called for her, and looked around the pasture, and then I found her in the barn, with three kids standing next to her. Total shock! And then excitement! I’m only bummed that I didn’t get to witness the event.


Wow, I'll bet that was a surprise!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 21, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> Where are you going?
> Babies are so cute and sweet!!


I'm in too' BeepBeep off to visit our SoapSister & BabyGoats


----------

